# Tornado Flush Problem?



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

We bought our used 26RS a couple of months back and, based a lot on what I have been reading here, I decided to get the Tornado Flush / Rinser installed. After our first outing I made my first trip to the dump station; dumped the black water, dumped the grey water, then hooked the dump stations hose to the input on the Tornado and started it up. 
First thing I hear is a kind of whirring sound which I assume is the Tornado spinning. Also pleased to see that additional waste is being washed out. Next thing I hear is a Thump, and no more whirring sound. 
I think maybe my Tornado (which I paid the equivalent of highway robbery to have the dealer install) broke on the first try. 
Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions on this - I am not even sure how to check it since it is all behind the covering on the underbelly of the Outback.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Thumping is not good!









I can see one of two things happening. First, the unit may have failed and the spinner core blew out of the housing and is now in your black tank. Not a big problem, other than that the Tornado will not work anymore.

The more worrysome problem, would be that the whole Tornado unit blew out of the tank. Or maybe the hose blew off the Tornado. In either case, thats bad! You do not want your black tank leaking (read 'pouring') out onto the belly pan of the trailer









In either case, you are going to need to drop the pan and see what is going on before you use the trailer again.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It does sound like the head popped off the Tornado. Did you use your water pressure regulator before hooking up the dump station hose? If not, you could have had too much water pressure.

Do you know where they installed the Tornado? The only thing I could think to check would be to lower a mirror down through the toilet and have a strong flashlight to see if you can bounce enough light around to find the connection. Just be sure not to drop the mirror!









Ask the dealer where they installed it. On my 26RS, the easiest access, and where I mounted mine, was directly behind the steps to the camper door.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Buy a cheap plastic regulator just for the flusher.
Don't use your drinking hose or regulator.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Uh oh - I think I just learned something very important! Off to get another regulator...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Do you hear any water flowing at all? I had the hose come off external to the tank and water was filling my underbelly - easy fix with a tighter hose clamp. If the tornado came off the tank that sounds like an installation error by the dealer - their problem. I would turn on some water and listen for flow. If you hear it localized in the black tank then the tornado failed - should have some warranty contact the company and dealer. If you hear water on the belly pan then remove a few of the belly screws and look around with a light. Hose off- fix with clamp. Tornado out - call dealer.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Jared says, remove a few screws so you can see that the hose remained on the Tornado first. (some screws are shorter than others, replace in same location or you could put a long screw into the tank itself) If it is still on then as Doug said, the spinner blew off internally. When you call your dealer, remember you had a regulator on the hose









John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

(in my best Jewish accent).... Ah HAAAA !

This adds to the debate we once had over which is best, Quickie Flush or Tornado. My concerns about the Tornado possibly having a mechanical failure are finally coming to fruition. Just never sounded like a good idea to me having a moving mechanical device in such a..well..._harsh _environment.

Replace it with a Quickie Flush and never worry about water pressure again


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You ve been waiting a long time to say that huh Jim.







I do remember you stating that a while back









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> (in my best Jewish accent).... Ah HAAAA !
> [snapback]98790[/snapback]​


Ah HAAAA! I pictured Eddie Murphy in the barbershop in the movie, Coming to America. Ah HAAAA


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just finished installing the tornado on my 31 RQS. The directions specificlly stated the you needed to use a pressure regulator. Sorry to hear about the problem.

~Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Replace it with a Quickie Flush and never worry about water pressure again [snapback]98790[/snapback]​


I'm betting that the requirement for a pressure regulator is for the hoses and fittings, NOT the Tornado itself. If true, then the Quickie Flush would be subject to the same problem.

It's good that the dealer installed it becuase the dealer likely will cover the repair/replacement under their own warranty. In our case the dealer covers it for a year after the installation date.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> (in my best Jewish accent).... Ah HAAAA !
> 
> This adds to the debate we once had over which is best, Quickie Flush or Tornado. My concerns about the Tornado possibly having a mechanical failure are finally coming to fruition. Just never sounded like a good idea to me having a moving mechanical device in such a..well..._harsh _environment.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Jim on this one
Hope it something simple you get it straighten out

Don


----------

